
How a deaf blind Harvard grad is influencing Apple - gnicholas
https://mashable.com/2018/03/22/most-inspiration-part-sxsw-haben-girma/#HErTGIJkVsqw
======
gnicholas
> * Apple has a website dedicated to accessibility. But that doesn't mean
> people can easily find the site and may not think it's achievable or
> worthwhile to add that type of technology to their code.*

Apple also used to feature the top accessibility apps in the App Store. They
still have a section with featured accessibility apps, but it only shows up if
you search for it (and even then, it shows up as a "story"—a potentially
confusing name/category).

